# May try a new breed. GWP people come in.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Hey guys, I may be getting my own house soon. With my own house comes a dog of my own. My family has had english setters all of my life and I absolutely love the breed. In fact, I may still end up getting one. I am looking at other options and had some questions.

One of the interests I have toward the GWP, is the increase in size. Are there tells for picking out a puppy that will end up being on the larger side?

This is one of downsides of the setters. We have a 60lb female right now, and she has a tough time getting through the cat tails like a lab or retreiver would. Perfect in a field, shelter belt, and tall grass. But when it gets really thick with the cattails, she slows down and has a tough time where a lab or retreiver would work better.

This is why I would prefer a larger dog.

Also, is there a way to dertermine the color or coat as an adult by looking at them as a puppy. What I am looking for is basically an adult that fits this bill. Large, shorter wirehair coat that is black/dark brown like these two. My fiance prefers the look of these, and I do as well.



















Also, what is their temperment like compare to an English setter? How are they for family pets? How are they with cats? Anything to watch out for?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

a GWP like those in the pictures is as much like a ES as Mike Tyson is like little bo peep :lol: cats are lunch.

Fur sharpness is a breed trait

They are good dogs ..I believe Ideal dogs for ND hunting


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Do you have one? I would prefer a larger one. Any way to see if they will be larger adults?


----------



## Jimmie's Pop (Mar 29, 2009)

He looks shaved, if not I've never seen one with that short of a coat. Might as well get a GSP, they're usually softer dogs like your setters. 
My advice google image German Wirehaired Pointer to see what you'll be looking at. I think Drathaar breeders have larger dogs on average. Germans use them for big game too. If you're in ND there are a couple good breeders here and Montana.

Otherwise find that dog and get his pup.


----------



## theplain (Aug 6, 2006)

I have had eight labs and then tried a wirehair. I now don't want to hunt without one. They are tireless hunters and great companions. I sometimes hunt for 3-5 days straight. My labs would give out after the 2nd day. The wirehair will continue until I call it quits.

My wirehairs have been about 55 lbs. I prefer that to a 60-65 lb or larger dog. Cattails will not slow down a wirehair.

I got my wirehairs from a kennel in N.D. and have been very happy with them.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

theplain said:


> I have had eight labs and then tried a wirehair. I now don't want to hunt without one. They are tireless hunters and great companions. I sometimes hunt for 3-5 days straight. My labs would give out after the 2nd day. The wirehair will continue until I call it quits.
> 
> My wirehairs have been about 55 lbs. I prefer that to a 60-65 lb or larger dog. Cattails will not slow down a wirehair.
> 
> I got my wirehairs from a kennel in N.D. and have been very happy with them.


The first pic is from a kennel in N.D.

I have had setters ranging from 45-70 lbs. The larger ones go through the cat tails better, but it is tougher to get a larger setter, and even then 70 lbs is a bit too large for a setter.

Like I said, I love the english setter breed. In fact, my 45 lb setter was the best hunting dog I have ever hunted behind. Complete tank for his size, never tired, always had a drive. He went through cat tail ok, but not like our 70 lb setter Angel did, and not like a lab would.

Why do you prefer smaller dogs for upland?

I'm trying to get the best of both worlds. If I can't, I will probably stick with and english setter


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I honestly think you'll be happier with a GWP or DD than a setter. The size factor comes into play when handling geese. Mine is 65# and does well with them, but they are a mouthfull for her.









With a GWP you can hunt it all, pheasant, sharptail, duck and geese. They're the whole package.




























I would also check with the Krull Ranch in Pierre, SD. They are breeding the DD's. Incidentally, those waterfowl pics are from ND, the pheasant from SD, and grouse from Wi. These dogs hunt any game, anytime, anyplace.

I too had setters for 14 years before going to the DD's. I'll never own another dog the rest of my life but the DD.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

No I dont have one I have a Dk though and their persoanalities are similar very strong prey drive.

I like gwps a lot if I hunted ducks I would probably own one.

I like smaller dogs in the uplands also they usaully fatigue less and cover more ground easier kind of like a marathon runner

I dont hunt cattails much though even in ND I find it to be a pain in the butt with pointers


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

Hi Guys,
I am kind of new to the dog world and am looking for a good all around hunting dog that I will train myself as a hunting dog. I will also need it to be a good family dog for the grand kids and us also. I am not knowing what the initials are in the previous posts. What is a GWS and a DD? By the way, I hunt geese, ducks, pheasants, and some quail and grouse. I am looking for a dog that can point NS retrieve in water and dry land. Thanks for the help. Al


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

GWP is German Wirehaired Pointer. DD is Deutsch Drahthaar which in German means German Wirehair. The DD's are held to higher breeding standards than the GWP's, though there are certainly great ones in each camp.

For my money, they are the true all around dog. They get in heavy cover, don't mind cold water, point and retrieve.

You should be aware that they are more work to train which only makes sense. Now instead of just honing the pointing instinct, you must train the dog to retrieve, break it through decoys, steady it at a blind and possible teach in hand signals.

The versatile breeds (which is what these are called) are much harder to teach blind retrieves and hand signals to than a retriever is.


----------



## ND4LIFE (Sep 3, 2004)

both those dogs pictured are actually DD's. Both have shorter coats but both scored well enough in the breed show they must still have a good undercoat. DD's can be strong willed, high desire and serious hunting dogs so they are not for everyone. But if you are on top of obiedence and take the time to properly train the dog they can do anything and everything a hunter wants.

The discussion between the difference of dd's and gwp is well documented all over the net, but gonehunting got to the jist of it.

:beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Had labs for years and they are marvelous dogs, but switched to a GWP 5 years ago and would never go back. But I'm an upland hunter. These are just personal observations and not expert opinion on my part. Sam's litter had three different hair coats. A couple were short haired like a GSP, several were medium coat like Sam, and a couple looked like electrified sheep. 5 of those pups came to Valley City and all were very good hunters. Both parents came from a Dakota Wirehairs at Washburn, ND.

I hunt pheasants a lot. Always thought I needed a lab torpedo to break through cattails, but my 65 lb Sam goes through 'em like a snake. Didn't train him for blinds but did train him for hand signals and that was easy. Never been around an EP but a GWP has a very different personality than a lab. GWPs are standoffish from people they don't know. They don't act like the class clown if you know what I mean. His retrieving skills aren't like a lab but his hunting skill more than compensate. They aren't cold water dogs. But they are bird magnets and the trailing ability is as good as any I've seen.










You'll notice the hair wears off a bit from cattails.


----------



## theplain (Aug 6, 2006)

My wirehairs have come from Dakota Wirehair kennels and have been great hunters. They have been breeding wirehairs for a long time and produce some great birddogs. If you follow them, you will shoot your gun. Loved my labs but will always have a wirehair for hunting upland.


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

My choice is only the DD or Deutsch Drahthaar for many reasons but my number 1 is I want to fly a raptor over one for squirrels n jack rabbits. This is my next dog and have been talking to breeders for over a year now. I'm hoping to get a pup or started dog this fall.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Heres my girl. This is from 2 years ago. She is 9 this month.[/img]


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

I am stuck on Drahthaars. But they can be hard-headed. But then they have to be to do all that they do. My DDs hunt ducks in water:










Geese in the field:









Upland birds: 









Rabbits and small game:








And I have used them for doves, squirrels, and am teaching my new pup to blood track wounded big-game.

Wes


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a GWP I got from Top Shelf Kennels in Horace. Daisy has been an extreamly good dog. I hunt a lab and a pointer, as I like aspects of both breeds. GWPs do like fur, and I hunt rabbits with mine once in awhile. I hunt ducks, geese, pheasants, sharpies, and huns with her. This year we are going to hunt quail and ruffed grouse. They are extreamly prey driven.

Family wise, she is very good with people. She likes some attention but not an over amount. If you have a cat when you bring your pup home you should have no problem. I have two cats and Daisy actually likes playing with them. I live on a farm and she has even learned to leave the chickens, ducks, and geese alone in the farm yard. They are very smart dogs, but can be stubborn. Overall I am very pleased and will always have one in addition to a lab.

As far as color, size, and hair length, look at the parents. It will not always work, but it is the best indicator you can get. Size, pour the feed to them when they are young. Mine was the smallest in the litter. She is now the largest. I was able to see the rest of her siblings at the natural ability test and they were all smaller than her. Also as far as cattails, the build of a GWP allows them to wind thier way through very well. They will never be like a lab, but they do just fine.
Here is Daisy.


----------

